# LOL, Tin Foil Hat Crowd



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

This forum being somewhat accused of spamming the PPI forum (just to drive people here)

I assure you that's not the case :true:

I would pitty the fool :fool: that would do that, that has got to be some type of computer generated "bot" creating all of those advertisements...


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah I know. Something is attacking the PPI website. This format is sooo much better anyways!


----------

